# Sunday's Show and Tell. ..9/27/15



## jd56 (Sep 27, 2015)

Hopefully there were some good finds this past week...cause I'm Jones'n.

So let's see what relics you have picked up this past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Found this NOS (one missing) box of mini bulbs....wohooo!!
But who doesn't need a supply of bulbs. I was excited to see the box in such great shape too.








It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## JKT (Sep 27, 2015)

stumbled on this 1937 ?  Huffman Firestone Fleetwood Supreme last night about 8:00 pm and bought it... its missing some expensive things but I have a couple of them....


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 27, 2015)

Picked up this girly prewar Fleet at a swap meet yesterday, she is already torn down for parts on another project which I don't have yet.... I hate parting these old bikes out, but sometimes it must be done. One thing that's got me confused, the rear hub is a Musselman, I've not seen a schwinn built bike with one of those hubs, but I'm new to this prewar thing.




Also traded for this '54 Schwinn Leader. I was with my cousin when he found it before me at the same swap meet last year... I told him I would end up with it at some point. Finally made that happen!


----------



## catfish (Sep 27, 2015)

JKT said:


> stumbled on this 1937 ?  Huffman Firestone Fleetwood Supreme last night about 8:00 pm and bought it... its missing some expensive things but I have a couple of them....
> 
> 
> View attachment 239580View attachment 239581




Great find !!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 27, 2015)

This showed up via UPS this week..And this was the safest spot I had for it..
A few of you into BMX will know what this is,for the rest of you..
This is what they call a Redline "Squareback"...A model they ran from 1974-1976 ..and not just any squareback..a 1974 matching frame/fork  
Restickered in the 1980s as a MX-II with all 1980-81 era parts on it(Maybe got it used and bought "new" Redline decals to fool their kid into thinking it was newer model??


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 27, 2015)

1941 schwinn in pretty nice condition.




Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Sep 27, 2015)

JKT...just stumbled upon?
If only my poor equilibrium was that productive....lol
Wow! Awesome stumble!





It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## jd56 (Sep 27, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> 1941 schwinn in pretty nice condition.
> View attachment 239582
> 
> Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk



Saweeeeet

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## petritl (Sep 27, 2015)

I bought this vintage racer as a rider, found it in a car swap meet and bought it from the original owner; seller is mailing me the original paperwork from when the bike was purchased.
1982 Bianchi loaded with Campy components


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 27, 2015)

petritl said:


> I bought this vintage racer as a rider, found it in a car swap meet and bought it from the original owner; seller is mailing me the original paperwork from when the bike was purchased.
> 1982 Bianchi loaded with Campy components




That is a beauty,congrats. I hope to find one like that someday,I have found a few about that size(58-ish?) but they were newer with carbon fork.No carbon for this guy .Love that Celeste green.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 27, 2015)

Just got home from picking up this awesome Frankenstiens monster...


----------



## jd56 (Sep 27, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> Just got home from picking up this awesome Frankenstiens monster...View attachment 239607



Looks kinda like my last pick up. ..the imagination can go wild.[emoji15] 




It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 27, 2015)

Oh yeah! They do!ha!! Good one JD!


----------



## catfish (Sep 27, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> Just got home from picking up this awesome Frankenstiens monster...View attachment 239607




Cool!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 27, 2015)

I picked these up but paid through the nose for them


----------



## slick (Sep 27, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I picked these up but paid through the nose for them
> 
> View attachment 239637View attachment 239638View attachment 239639View attachment 239640View attachment 239641View attachment 239642





Through the nose is better than paying through the rear. Lmao


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 27, 2015)

Good point!


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 27, 2015)

*Automaton*

Got this cool Hills Brother's display in for repair a month ago, then the guy asked this morning if I wanted to buy it... so I did. I'm opening a vintage themed coffee house around the corner from my house, so this will go nicely. 

It actually has a tube running from the pot to the cup so if I fill with brown liquid he'll actually "pour" and "drink" the coffee... with his facial actions looks like he's had a few too many cups already!

Here is a video of him working too:

https://youtu.be/6LGTLP7-9Cs


----------



## jd56 (Sep 27, 2015)

I like it....




It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 27, 2015)

The best purchase was the Bug-a-salt gun.   
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HCOVzFaEpuk


----------



## sfhschwinn (Sep 27, 2015)

Got this beautiful 61 Jaguar yesterday. At first I thought of using it as a donor but then after I saw it I knew it had to stay together because it was to awesome (and also because most cabers would ring my neck if I parted it!) Looks like it will all clean up nicely except one part of the handle bars that has chrome loss. Also, after I went to start cleaning it, there is a large amount of tar hardened onto the bottom of the bike under the crank. ugghhh. Anyone know how to get it off. I tried using my blow torch but it just took a small amount off and made an awful smell. Also bought an OG Schwinn green/white Streamliner B6 tank from a neighbor. It will be up for sale as I bought it because I needed the delta horn inside for the Jag.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 27, 2015)

Balloonatic said:


> Got this cool Hills Brother's display in for repair a month ago, then the guy asked this morning if I wanted to buy it... so I did. I'm opening a vintage themed coffee house around the corner from my house, so this will go nicely.
> 
> It actually has a tube running from the pot to the cup so if I fill with brown liquid he'll actually "pour" and "drink" the coffee... with his facial actions looks like he's had a few too many cups already!
> 
> ...




Holy crap!  I just checked out the video and that thing is the coolest!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 27, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Holy crap!  I just checked out the video and that thing is the coolest!




I just watched it too!Cool! He does seem to have a touch of the "jitters"..  Nice wagon too!


----------



## JKT (Sep 27, 2015)

jd56 said:


> JKT...just stumbled upon?
> If only my poor equilibrium was that productive....lol
> Wow! Awesome stumble!
> 
> ...




thank you jd56 !! I almost broke my toe !!! lol


----------



## JKT (Sep 27, 2015)

catfish said:


> Great find !!!




thanks Catfish !! it was a surprise and I couldn't pass it up !!


----------



## catfish (Sep 27, 2015)

JKT said:


> thanks Catfish !! it was a surprise and I couldn't pass it up !!




I don't think I could have passed it up either.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 27, 2015)

I just watched the review on the "Bug-a-salt"...I MAY have to get one...I HATE flies and can't swat like I used too..


----------



## bikiba (Sep 27, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> Got this beautiful 61 Jaguar yesterday. At first I thought of using it as a donor but then after I saw it I knew it had to stay together because it was to awesome (and also because most cabers would ring my neck if I parted it!) Looks like it will all clean up nicely except one part of the handle bars that has chrome loss. Also, after I went to start cleaning it, there is a large amount of tar hardened onto the bottom of the bike under the crank. ugghhh. Anyone know how to get it off. I tried using my blow torch but it just took a small amount off and made an awful smell. Also bought an OG Schwinn green/white Streamliner B6 tank from a neighbor. It will be up for sale as I bought it because I needed the delta horn inside for the Jag




gasoline on a rag shld take it off pretty easy.


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 27, 2015)

Picked up this Snell Huffman this week


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 27, 2015)

*More automations*

Chris & b&b, if you like the Hills Brothers taster, you'll like the other automations I'm into... check out a couple of these, they are called Baranger Motion displays and they were put in jewelry store windows to promote diamonds (and in some cases watches too). The company that made them was in my home town and leased them to stores all over the country. 

https://youtu.be/p2tnQ8fXf4I

https://youtu.be/KnFfMPJAaaM

https://youtu.be/Z6rvQWbxhyo


----------



## raidingclosets (Sep 27, 2015)

Balloonatic said:


> Chris & b&b, if you like the Hills Brothers taster, you'll like the other automations I'm into... check out a couple of these, they are called Baranger Motion displays and they were put in jewelry store windows to promote diamonds (and in some cases watches too). The company that made them was in my home town and leased them to stores all over the country.





The Baranger displays are so cool!  I've got the book and DVD about them, such a unique business and wonderful art!

Jason


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2015)

tough day selling sur-spins, wake up Joe!


----------



## bike (Sep 28, 2015)

raidingclosets said:


> the baranger displays are so cool!  I've got the book and dvd about them, such a unique business and wonderful art!
> 
> Jason




wow!!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 28, 2015)

*Baranger Motion Displays*

Glad you got the book and DVD Jason! I was there when the building sold and the motions were discovered back in the late 70s. The guy who wrote the book, John Daniel was in charge of selling them off, and hired me to pull them down from the attic and repair and clean them up.. I also set them up for the photos in the book and video. 

I have 22 or so motions in my personal collection, and another 15-20 available for sale, I just got a collection in to liquidate so if you're hankering to own one, PM me!

For anyone else interested I also have sealed copies of the book; they are out of print since 2000 and once they're gone, that's it.

Justin


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2015)

Balloonatic said:


> Glad you got the book and DVD Jason! I was there when the building sold and the motions were discovered back in the late 70s. The guy who wrote the book, John Daniel was in charge of selling them of, and hired me to pull them down from the attic and repair and clean them up.. I also set them up for the photos in the book and video.
> 
> I have 22 or so motions in my personal collection, and another 15-20 available for sale, I just got a collection in to liquidate so if you're hankering to own one, PM me!
> 
> ...




So when is the Monrovia Ride heading to your place so we can check these out??


----------



## Boris (Sep 28, 2015)

*Hawthorne Barn Find*

Picked up this '48 Hawthorne up from original owner for $20. Going to make it ridable, try to stop the rust, but leave it looking rough. I think I have correct tank and fenders in matching paint and patina in storage. I'll post photos when finished.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 28, 2015)

*Show and tell*

Hey Dave, that one looks like a good candidate for a linseed oil treatment. Worked pretty niceley on my Hiawatha.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm a day late but found this Shelby just collecting dust in a  basement, any one know the year on this Shelby thanxs!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 28, 2015)

Damn George. Another nice find, you've been on a roll lately.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 28, 2015)

Great price Dave. How'd you find it, CL?


----------



## Boris (Sep 29, 2015)

Shawn Michael said:


> Great price Dave. How'd you find it, CL?




Yeah. It's been a long time, but I finally got one off CL.


----------



## MaxGlide (Sep 29, 2015)

Well I'm a bit late but I got these three in last few weeks. I Ccm ballooner (not common) in really good shape. Had excellent Gibson aluminum pedals i'm going to put on my CCM Flyte. As well as a cool Cadet speedo and Canadian licence plate. Also go this Higgins off of craiglist nearby.  In great shape except where the batteries were left in the torpedo light. The third is a really nice Columbia i snagged off Craigslist in Portland before heading to Iron Ranch from Vancouver Canada.


----------

